
Physicists build world's first antilaser - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/02/physicists-build-worlds-first-antilaser.ars
======
dedward
Why can't the beams cancel each other out in the air?

~~~
alok-g
That's what I am trying to figure too. Two coherent beams with the same
frequency, and after adjustment for phase and amplitude, could be made to
cancel simply with destructive interference. Maybe this achieves something
more, or maybe this does not require amplitude or phase adjustment. I do not
know (and possibly do not know enough Physics to follow).

------
alok-g
Want to absorb some light? Why not make it fall on some black object! Want to
absorb some specific frequency band? Add a dichroic filter to the setup.

~~~
mjnhbgvbn
Want to control whether a beam of light is transmitted or absorbed by the
presence of another beam?

Sounds like a transistor doesn't it? Did switching electrical signals with
transistors ever lead to anything?

~~~
alok-g
As far as I understood reading the article a few times, this does not sound to
have transistor action (for light) to me.

------
pan69
Shields up Mr. Sulu!

